# Planetside 2 introduces Player Studio, will ship with PS4 version



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Planetside 2 introduces Player Studio, will ship with PS4 version*

Planetside 2′s user generated content tool suite, the Player Studios, is live – and on the way to consoles.










GameInformer reports the Player Studio allows users to create in-game items and sell them on the marketplace; Everquest, Everquest 2 and Free Realms already support similar systems.

Sony Online Entertainment confirmed that the Player Studio will be included in the PlayStation 4 version of the MMO; we don’t have a release date for that yet.

Users can download geometry files and textures using Player Studios, and then modify them in their own artistic software to create custom items. These are then submitted to Sony Online Entertainment and, if judged acceptable, added to the game’s marketplace, where sales will generate income for their creators. A style guide gives you a better chance of being accepted.

The Planetside 2 version currently supports decals, hood ornaments, camouflage patterns, vehicle canopy overlays and helmets.

Source: VG24/7


----------

